# Help with HB Smith HSI boiler.



## plumbcrazy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey folks, looking for a little advice with a no heat call that has gone terribly wrong.
Started off just replacing a Hot Surface Igniter on a older HB Smith G100 natural gas natural draft boiler (no auto damper). The one I removed didn't have any tag on it for ID so I brought the igniter with me to the supply house to get a replacement. I installed the igniter they gave me (270W) which looked identical, the boiler fired up and all was good. A little over a week later, they called and the igniter had failed. On my return trip, I noticed that a previous tech had written "Igniter 270D" on the side of the boiler. I obtained the 270D igniter, installed it and now the boiler starts, igniter glows, but main burner wont ignite. I made sure all the wires were tight on the gas valve, removed and reinstalled the igniter multiple times, and same result...glows but no main burner. Logic would tell me the gas valve is no good, but the preceding events have me a bit leery. Just don't want to buy the damn gas valve if it could be anything else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Check for voltage at the gas valve. If it's getting power to open the gas valve is junk. If it's not the igniter is junk, assuming the igniter acts as the flame sensor and you are getting the pilot burner to light.


----------

